# Tennessee gets CC



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Seems Tennessee has joined the other 19 other Constitutional Carry states.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Great news. 20 states thus far. It should already be all 50 states and all territories.


----------

